
California freelancers: What to do if a client tells you to form an LLC - jameslk
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/article/California-freelancers-What-to-do-if-a-client-15039926.php
======
bobbytran
You form an LLC or you will most likely lose the client. No ridiculous law and
force a client to keep you.

------
hurricanetc
We stopped considering contractors from California. We will wait for the law
to be clarified or repealed.

~~~
tschwimmer
What does your company do, and what are your alternatives in the meantime?

~~~
jjeaff
Alternatives? There are 49 other states and the rest of the world, for
starters.

------
totony
Horrible website, ad popup, when i dismissed it all the text turned an
unreadable light gray

------
byoung2
Correct link
[https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/article/Califo...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/article/California-
freelancers-What-to-do-if-a-client-15039926.php)

~~~
dang
Changed from [https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/California-
fre...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/California-freelancers-
What-to-do-if-a-client-15039926.php) now. Thanks!

